# Canadian Gathering



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I did have plans on going...alas I have surgery booked for the day before that  But I hope everyone gets lots of pictures and neat ideas to forward to us!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that. Both about the need for surgery as well as missing the conference. I hope all goes well with you and wish you a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## riddlebox (Feb 26, 2012)

OMG ! finally an awsome event only 20 min from my home. I wonder if I can afford it lol
I wont need to go on any ghost tours as I see them all the time  Ah the one place I can get away with saying that and not sound nuts  
Maybe ill go for some shopping and to meet some fellow boardies !! I am very interested in the makeup classes as I am going to school in part for that but I don't know that I can afford it. We will see !


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

There's a welcome rally on the Friday. Perhaps those of us forum members attending can gather for a quick drink (meet & greet)? Just a thought.


----------



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

My husband and I, will be there! Hotel booked, tickets purchased. Due to budget, we'll be attending the general vendors floor and the Ghost Hunt and Tour. We will be heading there sometime on Friday (4 hr'ish') to get there. We booked a hotel further down the street from the convention. But yes, yes, let's gather for eats and drinks WHOO HOO! After a travel like that and the excitement of.......ya! Bring pic's of your latest or best work, if not already posted! Tell tales of any ghostly encounters! (My husband has good ones as he did live in a haunted house!) We'll have to make "I'm from the Halloweenforum T's" so we can find each other! ha ha ha! But with me I already have a "Dead Matter" T-shirt (Midnight Syndicate). You know, I AM going to make a HF T. See you there! Will post again to confirm hooking up with folks!
thededmatter =)


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

*jealous face*


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

VGhoulson said:


> *jealous face*


So sorry to hear about Grandpa Jack. My condolences to you VG. 

I had planned on going to the convention, I really wanted to attend but I am starting a job in early April that has made going up Friday now impossible. I was thinking of going up early Saturday and staying that night but I haven't booked a room yet. I did some prelim. checking at rooms a few weeks back and they seemed pretty scarce so its not looking promising.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Not sure what happened to the above quote but you guys get the idea.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you Boo Baby.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Condolences to you and yours VG. 


Congrats on the new job Boo Baby! Sorry to hear about the conference plans though. Perhaps there is still some light at the end of the tunnel (or is it a vortex?) and maybe you will be able to go for Saturday after all. Here's hoping we see you there!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll be putting on an actors training seminar and speaking at the dinner. Can't wait to visit the Great White North...


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking forward to it Badger! Should be a great time!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

The great white north is intoxicating...beware of falling in love with Canada. She is a beautiful country who holds no prisoners!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

The time is drawing near! Eager anticipation haunts my sleep and permeates every day. Soon ..... very soon ......

I just found out that the Ghost Hunt was cancelled due to a lack of participation. Bummer. The upside is that they have replaced it with a day-long workshop building (hands-on!) a "Boiler Room" scene, teaching various techniques like carving foam bricks, faux finishing, rust effects, etc. What an awesome idea! Near as I can tell though, this runs concurrently with the previously established seminars. Now if only I could perfect cloning this wouldn't be an issue! Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

FINALLY! After many computer issues, I'm here!
1/to VG, my condolences also.
2/to BooBaby-awww! you're not going to be cleaning my teeth anymore?! Hope you can make Sat-Sun!
3/just read Matt F. email, and no Ghost Hunt! waaaaa! We were looking forward to that! Now what to do, what to do with the prepaid $$. We'll check out again, the seminars and workshops.

Getting excited about next Friday! Hubby took the day off (very rare!), got a supply teacher for me!, got someone for the 2 kids, biggest kid can stay home, car checked out for the big trip, it's payday next Fri and just gotta make my "I'm from the Forum T" and woo hoo! 

4/Hello to Badger! Someone new I c?! Will creep by your page later n check u out! wink wink!

Let's arrange for a get together, story telling, pictures-show and tell! DRINKS!!!!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome back dedmatter! Glad to hear you can still make it. We're still trying to figure out how to re-work our sched with the cancelled ghost hunt. We'll likely do the Boiler Room scene Sat and seminars on Sun. We'll keep an eye out for you. I'll be wearing my official HF t's, and maybe even my hoodie (depending on the weather), all sported proudly of course!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Blergh! I wish i could go!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Only a few days away! Can't wait. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The good news, I heard the Crowne Plaza is sold out and overbooked and that's great for CHAC. The bad news, I heard it from the front desk while trying to book a room. Anyone want to split a room Thursday-Saturday? I promise I don't snore...


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

The conference was last weekend and we had a great time! Would have posted sooner but work got in the way (as it usually does)! We met some great people (inc. from this very forum) and even managed to learn a thing or two! We're already looking forward to next year! Didn't manage to take any pics though, we were too busy getting our hands dirty in the workshops!

Badger: Glad to see you made it! Your talk during the welcome rally was well done. You've got a good sense of humour!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope everyone had a great time!!!! I'm hoping to get there next year!!!!


----------



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

Greetings Boils and Ghouls! Also reporting in on the Convention. Personally met Halloweeny78 and wife, RabidBadger and Uruk-Hai! Very cool meeting ones you chat with and putting faces to online names!! Met John Migliore, great guy, wonderfully personable especially when you have the movies in your library to go back on and find him!! The convention was very well put together, some disappointments in cancellations of some events but that can't be helped. The historical Haunted Walk was hosted superbly by Chris in his British persona. Very entertaining and the weather held off. The location was very easy to get to. We stayed a few blocks away so walked every day to where we wanted. The body painting competition was awesome! Winner, well deserving! Got pics, TRYING to post them. Having problems. Will blog more on my page. Got my pumpkin teeth, a major sponsor of the event!


----------

